
Ask HN: Anyone interested in a darknet Dropbox alternative? - Kylesan
Hey everyone! I created a nice alternative to dropbox that&#x27;s 100% encrypted and is anonymous. Each account comes with there own .onion url and has all the same abilities as dropbox accept the added feature to be able to code in a built in IDE. Is this something anyone would be interested in? Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!
======
4e1a
Yes! I have been looking for something like this! If it works good I would
even pay for that service.

~~~
Kylesan
It is a paid service but I just started it so I haven't got the website up. I
was thinking a dollar a GB?

~~~
Kylesan
Also email me if you want to test the free trial out! I would love feedback!
My email is kylediaz1999@gmail.com

------
warrenm
You have a link to it?

~~~
Kylesan
I just created it so no link yet. I am setting up a trial so if you would be
interested let me know!

~~~
warrenm
I would be interested ... but want to see it first :)

~~~
Kylesan
sounds good! If you send me an email at darkboxtor@gmail.com I can set you up
with the public account so you can test it out.

